# Dr. D. Jayne's Carminative Balsam



## Road Dog (Jul 3, 2005)

This is an oldy. Dr. D. Jayne's Carminative Balsam.It is Flared Lip and Open Pontil. An Ad in 1839 says it Cures Cholera Morbis. In 1836 it advertised it cures diarrhea, dysentary, and cramps.


----------



## madman (Jul 4, 2005)

hey roaddog you need a museum for your bottles!!   nice nice nice  im drooling!!! thanks for sharing mike


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 4, 2005)

Thanks Madman


----------



## JustGlass (Aug 2, 2005)

Another old Dr. Jaynes


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 2, 2005)

Folks of Nantucket Island were offered Dr. Jayne's Tonic Vermifuge for the expulsion of worms in the spring of 1840. The first advertising I have read about was in 1838 and the price was 50 cents.Dr. Jayne had atleast 10- 12 different types of medicines. When he died in 1866 it is said he left a fortune of $3,000,000. That's alot of bucks even now!


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 2, 2005)

The Dr. D. Jaynes Expectorant I have an mention of an ad in 1839 that says it is for whooping cough. Although it was an accepted cure for coughs, colds, sore throat, asthma and all afflictions of the lungs. Some flared lip variations are embossed Indian Expectorant. The word Indian was used for greater appeal to the public at a time when the name Indian came to inspire confidence in many medicines.The word Indian was dropped in early 1846.


----------



## lexdigger (Aug 3, 2005)

Here's my Dr. Jayne's... It was dug along with others from the 1880's on up to the 1920's. I like it because it says Half Size on one side, and Half Dollar on the other. A half dollar sounds like Alot for back then??? Chris Capley Lexdigger


----------

